# 4L80e conversion



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Has anyone here put a 4L80e tranny into a 67 GTO ? If so did you need to alter the floor? Thanks, Eric


----------



## dimitri (Feb 13, 2009)

Hey Erik,
I subscribe to High Performance Pontiac magazine. It's a great magazine. I remeber reading an article about that swap. I am pretty sure it said there is no modification to the floor. It also showed how to modify the His/Hers shifter.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks Dimitri, I get the magazine also...gotta go on thier web site and look up the article. I already have the kit for the his/hers mod! Just trying to get some "first hand" info :cheers Eric


----------



## Bensjammin66 (May 12, 2009)

Thats a big transmission, I'd be shocked if you dont have to cut the floor. The 700R slips right in, so maybe it will. A lot of electronics too i think involved with those but i hear good things.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I hate electronics! But I have been assured that the 4L80e is easy to set up and program.......we shall see..........


----------



## dimitri (Feb 13, 2009)

Are you going to put a shift kit on it


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Yes, the trans is being custom built with heavy duty stuff by a reputable builder www.CKPerformance.com


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Eric, are you going to put a cage in the car, etc? I guess I'm asking, with the IA-2 block and the blower, is this going to be the meanest street '67 in the world or a race car? My gut is telling me it's a street car....I kinda hope it is!!!!!


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Hey Jeff, No cage. Just building a "daily driver". It will have a full interior, p/s, p/w, a/c,.....I just read an article somewhere about a guy with a 1800hp dual turbo Firebird.......arty: Eric


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

"Daily Driver"....:rofl: that'll be one quick grocery getter...cant wait to see you start putting it together Eric, post some picks so we can all drool...:cheers


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Good to know. From what I've seen of your custom dash, etc, it has the look of a high-end street machine with all the comforts and no compromises. Black with red interior, and an auto trans ONLY because of the blower and the HP figures. I think you are right on track,,,, Gotta love it!


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks Fellas, Jeff...I always tell people that I am putting an auto trans in the car so my wifey can drive it! I will surely post some pics as we start the building process ! I am drooling myself! Everytime my engine guy and friends are gonna come to the garage to "work" on the car, it snows!!!


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Eric, I'm a die hard 4 speed guy, but I have to say that if I were doing what you're doing, I'd be going with a built up automatic with OD, like you are. It's easier on parts, more consistant, and you don't have to lose sleep over that ONE time you miss a shift at redline under boost......Anxiously waiting for update photos....!


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I know what you mean....I love a 4 speed. I debated doing a 5 speed stick but....


----------

